# Hello!



## ambarmummy

:D Hello everyone! My name is Alice, I'm 19 and from London. I found out I was pregnant at the beginning of July but unfortunatly I suffered a mmc at the beginning of August :(

Hope you are all well and I look forward to speaking to you all! 

Alice xxx


----------



## Mummy2Two

Hi Alice I'm new to this site also just wanted to say hello. Also sorry to hear about your loss. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey Alice, Welcome to the site!


----------



## Tootsie

Hello. I'm new too <waves>


----------



## HB

Hey Alice...
Sorry to hear about your loss.
*hugs*
Welcome to the forum, hope you find the support you need amongst us

xox


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Alice x

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/icon_hug.gif

Are you TTC again?

*Many thoughts your way*


----------



## Tam

Hi Alice *waves*

Welcome to the fourm!

I am so sorry about your loss (((HUGS)))

Wishing you all the best for the future!!! xx


----------

